# Morning Report 07/15/04



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

This is a good news bad news report the bad news is I caught nothing, but the good news is two large schools of bunker where in the habor about 500 yards from the pier and when I went back lunch time to check the bunker school was still in the area so I might have to venture out tonight.


----------

